# Happy 1st birthday!



## KAikens318 (Mar 11, 2010)

Got to shoot a 1st birthday party, what do you think? Just a couple edits from the day. Lighting was tough.













(Mother wanted the eyes that blue in the photo, I told her they look unnaturally blue but that is what she wanted so I didn't argue)


----------



## rub (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry, but I am going to sound like a downer here...

Both seem a little soft. Also, when I think of kid images, I think bight and cheery - these seem kind of dark and moody.  And i'm not digging the border at all - I think it really takes away from both images. She is an adorable little girl though!


----------



## iBats (Mar 11, 2010)

Vignettes aren't really working for these shots


----------



## g-fi (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry, but your vignette is incredibly distracting.  I like the cake grab, but I'm also not a fan of the selective coloring either.


----------



## evie (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the border works in the first image but not the second one. The second could also be more in focus. The first is great though! I love the black and white with the color in the cake. She is so cute by the way


----------



## Paparoksguitar (Mar 14, 2010)

im really not a fan of the vignettes. Looks really weird. Maybe just go with a soft black and white if you want that dreamy look.


----------

